# Proposals for different means to Support ENworld



## Blacksad (Aug 4, 2002)

I can buy stuff from RPGnow and have bought all the natural 20 press stuff, but I still can't use paypall.

So would it be possible to set something at RPGnow, some standard $5, $10 and $20 donations, or would the margin of RPGnow be to big to warrant such a features?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 6, 2002)

Considering that nobody answered yet, you might want to change this title's name somewhat; from the title, I thought that you wanted to get people to become Community Supporters or something... 

(Of course, Morrus might see this only after returning from GenCon...)


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 6, 2002)

Title changed!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 6, 2002)

Neat idea!

Morrus is in the us right now, though, and only he can answer. Will you please bump thin in two weeks when he's back?

Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2002)

This is a good idea and I think it would allow at least some of to help when we otherwise could not.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 7, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Neat idea!
> 
> Morrus is in the us right now, though, and only he can answer. Will you please bump thin in two weeks when he's back?
> 
> Thanks! *




Considering the number of threads in Meta, it's quite unlikely that this one disapear in page 2


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 7, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *This is a good idea and I think it would allow at least some of to help when we otherwise could not. *




Especially because of PayPal... *coughthedevilcough*


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 7, 2002)

Blacksad said:
			
		

> *I can buy stuff from RPGnow and have bought all the natural 20 press stuff, but I still can't use paypall.*




I'm in the same position.  Paypal won't work for me (for some reason), so I haven't become a supporter.  I hoped to give Morrus $25 at GenCon, but it turns out I'm not going...


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 18, 2002)

BUMP!


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2002)

Donations are ok, but I think Enworld needs to develop means to support itself long term. *Natural 20 Press* is definitely a step in the right direction. Many also forget the presence of the RPGshop in EnWorld. I'm sure Enworld gets a cut of whatever sales.

Another means would be a newsletter summarizing weekly news, selling ad space in there as well as providing links to EnWorld's rpgshop. 

(Actually the banner ads on the forum could also have ads for the shop. )


----------



## Mark (Aug 19, 2002)

According to PayPal, anyone with a checking account/ATM Debit card can use PayPal.  Is this not the case?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 19, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *According to PayPal, anyone with a checking account/ATM Debit card can use PayPal.  Is this not the case? *




Eh, just setup problems on my end.  In the end, though, I think it might be too much trouble to go through just to support EN World (much as i'd love to do so).  Maybe I can send a check to Piratecat?


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 20, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *According to PayPal, anyone with a checking account/ATM Debit card can use PayPal.  Is this not the case? *




That was false, I don't know how it is now.

My problem was when I put my card info, they checked it in 2 or 3 secondes, and concluded that it was invalid. But my bank is a regional one, and in fact their time setup was to quick to receive the information from my bank, though the order to get 1$ was issued.

They refunded me quickly, but I don't want to deal with them anymore (for that, and some of the small print).


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 5, 2002)

*bump*

*Blacksad enter a spirit calling trance*

Morrus?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 5, 2002)

Ummm... dunno.  Depends on whether James at RPGNow would want his usual cut.  I imagine he would.


----------



## Blacksad (Sep 5, 2002)

Even with his cut, this would allow those who can't use paypal to donate a bit.

And you should be able to negociate, I think that they get more benefit from ENworld, with I don't know how many view a day, than with dragon which certainly cost a lot with 80,000 people once a month (the number of printed magazine is in one of the back issue).


----------

